# Can anyone recommend me a recording of Carmen with the dialogue?



## Tristan (Jan 5, 2013)

I know that Carmen originally has spoken dialogue in it and many versions omit that; however, I would prefer one with all the spoken dialogue included. As far as recordings go, I'm really not interested in pre-1970 recordings; I care most about sound quality and less about big-name performers and orchestras, but I'm open to suggestions. Any help is appreciated


----------



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

Abbado, LSO:
http://www.amazon.com/Bizet-Carmen-Georges/dp/B0006ZFQNA

The absolute best


----------



## Tristan (Jan 5, 2013)

Thank you. That looks like a good one to me


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

Karajan's second is pretty good to. In many ways I like it better than the Abbado. It has three superb soloists.

My favourite, however, is Karajan I with recitatives - and Price, etc.


----------

